# Transferierte Datenmenge eines SOAP Clients (JAX-WS) anzeigen



## cowabunga1984 (17. Jul 2009)

Hi zusammen,

ich möchte mit JAX-WS HashMaps zwischen Server und Client austauschen. Nachdem eine HashMap austgetauscht wurde, möchte ich anzeigen, wie viele Daten ausgetauscht wurden.

Ich versuchs mal durch Pseudocode zu verdeutlichen:

```
int transferedBefore = service.getTransfered()
service.put(oneMap)
int transferedAfter = service.getTransfered()

show transferedAfter - tranferedBefore
```

Geht das überhaupt mit JAX-WS?

THX4HELP
Cowabunga!


----------



## cowabunga1984 (1. Sep 2009)

PUSH


----------



## cowabunga1984 (1. Sep 2009)

Wäre es eventuell möglich den Traffic über eine Proxy festzustellen? TcpMon funktioniert ja auch über einen Proxy. Dummer weise finde ich hierzu keine Dokumentation die beschreibt, wie man TcpMon ohne GUI verwenden könnte...


----------

